# Trim level wheels



## 3terre (Nov 17, 2017)

I reserved an incoming SE and it came in yesterday. I was disappointed that it had the Montana wheels instead of the Tulsa wheels. All the other SEs on the lot had Tulsa wheels and all the Ss had Montana wheels. They told me that because it had the sunroof, it wasn't available with Tulsa wheels because then it would basically be an SEL. This doesn't seem true, as the trim info sheet that a different dealership gave me shows the SEL with completely different wheels, and the SE coming with ONLY the Tulsa wheels from December on. I am looking at the white silver and I think the darker Tulsa wheels look sharper with it, plus I shouldn't have to settle for S wheels if I am paying for the SE. Is the info sheet I have outdated? Also they will not give me the VW 1.9 financing offer with their advertised internet price. Is this typical? I have always been able to get it in the past. So far this has been a very uncomfortable experience.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't confirm 100%, but I'm pretty sure SE comes with Tulsa wheels. As you stated, Montana's are for the base model.

As for financing, the rate depends on the term. Did you pick the same term as advertised?

If I were you, I would insist on these 2 things, otherwise go to another dealer.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bawlti said:


> I can't confirm 100%, but I'm pretty sure SE comes with Tulsa wheels. As you stated, Montana's are for the base model.


I can 100% confirm that my Tiguan SE came with Tulsa wheels. I cannot speak for any other model.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

VW.com Special Offers.


2018 All-New Tiguan models are available with financing as low as 1.9% APR* for 60 months. For highly qualified customers who finance through Volkswagen Credit.

*1.9% APR, no down payment required, available on new, unused 2018 All-New Tiguan models financed by Volkswagen Credit through participating dealers only. Example: For 1.9% APR, monthly payment for every $1,000 you finance for 60 months is $17.48. *Not all customers will qualify for credit approval or advertised APR.* Offer ends November 30, 2017. Offer not valid in Puerto Rico. See your local, participating Volkswagen dealer for details or, for general product information, call 1-800-Drive-VW. ©2017 Volkswagen of America, Inc.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> 2018 All-New Tiguan models are available with financing as low as 1.9% APR* for 60 months. For highly qualified customers who finance through Volkswagen Credit.
> 
> *1.9% APR, no down payment required, available on new, unused 2018 All-New Tiguan models financed by Volkswagen Credit through participating dealers only. Example: For 1.9% APR, monthly payment for every $1,000 you finance for 60 months is $17.48. *Not all customers will qualify for credit approval or advertised APR.* Offer ends November 30, 2017. Offer not valid in Puerto Rico. See your local, participating Volkswagen dealer for details or, for general product information, call 1-800-Drive-VW. ©2017 Volkswagen of America, Inc.


How is this related to trim level wheels? 


Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> How is this related to trim level wheels?


"Also they will not give me the VW 1.9 financing offer with their advertised internet price"

My dealer started off with that as well. "We can only offer a discounted price or a discounted rate, not both". But that's just talk. Just say you're happy to take your business to the next closest dealer who will offer both a good rate and a good price or bring your own financing from a credit union.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> "Also they will not give me the VW 1.9 financing offer with their advertised internet price"
> 
> My dealer started off with that as well. "We can only offer a discounted price or a discounted rate, not both". But that's just talk. Just say you're happy to take your business to the next closest dealer who will offer both a good rate and a good price or bring your own financing from a credit union.


I was just commenting on the fact that the post quoted was off-topic. It sorta borders on SPAM to throw (unpaid) VW advertising into a thread about wheels. He/she could have started their own thread or found a more appropriate one. That's all.
As for financing, (which is also off topic), it was never even discussed with my dealer. My car is not financed. VW paid for half of it (DieselGate settlement/buyback) and I wrote a check for the other half.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I was just commenting on the fact that the post quoted was off-topic. It sorta borders on SPAM to throw (unpaid) VW advertising into a thread about wheels. He/she could have started their own thread or found a more appropriate one. That's all.
> As for financing, (which is also off topic), it was never even discussed with my dealer. My car is not financed. VW paid for half of it (DieselGate settlement/buyback) and I wrote a check for the other half.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


It's a question in the original post...


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

We were d...ed around with the 1.9 and special internet pricing. But you know what, we left the dealer just so they chase us and end up getting deal less than the internet spec price. So negotiate and be firm to what you are ready to spent. Don't give up.. here the SE with stock wheels. Looking for some 19" vw/audi for next summer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

My SE has Montanas and I like them better than the Tulsas. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My SE has Montanas and I like them better than the Tulsas. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


Same here, now torn between coating them matte black or going with some mallory wheels.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*Se Tiguan*

My Cardinal red SE with no sun roof and the 3rd row seats came with the Tulsa wheels as well. I was a little disappointed at first but I really don't mind them now. Like TDI my 2014 Jetta TDI that I drove for 3yrs. and drove for 80,000 miles paid for a little over half of the new Tiguan. I financed the rest with my credit union at 2.24% for 5 yrs. I had to extend the loan for 3 more years but my monthly payment went down by $24 a month and I started over with a new car. I really loved that Jetta driving around the rural area where I live it consistently got 48mpg, had great power, and was fun to drive. But I couldn't keep it they made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*Se Tiguan*

I screwed this up my Se came with the Montana wheels not the Tulsa's.


----------



## 3terre (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback and encouragement, decided to keep looking.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

my SE/4Motion came with the Montana's as well. i didnt mine though, as 2 nights later, i changed the wheels...


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Did you lower it as well.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> my SE/4Motion came with the Montana's as well. i didnt mine though, as 2 nights later, i changed the wheels...


Looks amazing!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

refueler said:


> Did you lower it as well.


Yes, running H&R sport springs.



blackgliguy said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you!!!


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

In talking to our regional VW rep, the Tulsa and Montana wheels are interchangeable on the window sticker for the SE model, both with, and without Sunroof. The Nizza (standard SEL wheels) are a $300 option. There is no way to request one over the other, but because they are interchangeable on the window sticker, you might be able to arrange a wheel swap with your dealer.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DtPuma said:


> In talking to our regional VW rep, the Tulsa and Montana wheels are interchangeable on the window sticker for the SE model, both with, and without Sunroof. The Nizza (standard SEL wheels) are a $300 option. There is no way to request one over the other, but because they are interchangeable on the window sticker, you might be able to arrange a wheel swap with your dealer.


Interchangeable. Who else but VWofA??


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Interchangeable. Who else but VWofA??


Odds are, they had a shortage of the Tulsa wheels, and they shipped with Montanas so that they could have Tigs on the ground. I agree, VWofA
were not well prepared for this launch (looking at you, R-Line package).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DtPuma said:


> Odds are, they had a shortage of the Tulsa wheels, and they shipped with Montanas so that they could have Tigs on the ground. I agree, VWofA
> were not well prepared for this launch (looking at you, R-Line package).


Just this one? lol I've given up on them.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the braselton wheels are the only ones worth getting IMO.
but glad i had a set of Mallory wheels on hand from my wifes Tig hahaha


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the braselton wheels are the only ones worth getting IMO.
> but glad i had a set of Mallory wheels on hand from my wifes Tig hahaha


Like the style of them but 20" seems ridiculous for ride quality.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Are these coming?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> Like the style of them but 20" seems ridiculous for ride quality.


i think 20's would be fine, just make sure you do not go with too low of profile tire.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

ice4life said:


> Are these coming?


I love these too !

They are called "Kapstadt" and are 20":

https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/accessories/20-kapstadt-wheel/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Bawlti said:


> I love these too !
> 
> They are called "Kapstadt" and are 20":
> 
> https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/accessories/20-kapstadt-wheel/


love love love- thanks!


----------

